# Bless you my beautiful Harry xxx



## Donna-Marie (Apr 3, 2011)

:rip:My beautiful Dwarf Lop Harry has at last been found and laid to rest.

I only had him for 5 weeks before he escaped through a gap in the fence (thanks to kids out the back of us). I had posters up all round the village, in shops, online, fence posts...and nearly everyone knew I was looking for him.

This morning he was found lying in our shed - just placed inside - and it seems ha had been trapped somewhere and starved to death. I am devastated. My posters had asked people to check their sheds, just incase he had gone inside, but of course many people won't have bothered for one reason or another. Now that grass-cutting has commenced, someone has gone into their shed or garage (so I presume) and found him.

I am truly grateful that I have him back and he is now laid to rest in my garden. Not knowing where he was or what had happened was tearing me to bits.

He went from being an outdoor hutch rabbit to a house rabbit in the space of 3 days, having the run of the whole house and garden as and when he pleased. He jumped up onto my knee for cuddles, lay next to me on the bed and followed me around. He was such a magic little lad!



Miss you so much Harry xxxx:cry1:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry 

Binky Free Harry

Jen


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 3, 2011)

So sorry for your loss ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 3, 2011)

We're so sorry for your loss. Harry sounded like a great bunny to be blessed with. Rest in peace little man and binky free at the Bridge.


----------



## Pipper (Apr 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss . It is evident that you took great care of Harry and loved him a lot. I am glad that he was brought back to you and you were able to lay him to rest. Take care. 



:rip:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 3, 2011)

That is so sad - I'm very sorry 

At least Harry is home now, and can rest in peace.

Jan


----------

